# Luhr-Jensen Deep Six



## Outlawtoon (Dec 3, 2010)

I am thinking about getting some Luhr-Jensen Deep Six's verses using down riggers on my boat. Anyone ever tried them ? They Also have a double model for going real deep. I fish reservoirs mostly and the snake river off and on.


----------



## willfishforfood (Dec 4, 2010)

I've used just about every type of diver and like dipsy divers best. I haven't used the double one but I think it will take a heavy glass rod to take the strain.
I use braided line to help getting it deeper.


----------



## Outlawtoon (Dec 6, 2010)

I am not looking to go real deep, where I would have to use braided, I am just want to dive down to 25-30 max most of the time, just want to do it with the least amount of line out as possible. Kokanee / sockeye salmon, they feed at 25 ft to the surface more or less most of the time, till late summer then they drop to 50-60 to keep cool, but still feed at a higher depth. I was wanting to use something like fire line or fluorocarbon 12lb test flashers with rubber snubers then a wedding ring / spinner. It seems the more line you have out, the greater chance you have in loosing the fish. There very soft mouthed. Rod I am using will be Ugly Stik SLP1102 510 sensitive tip and just under 6' long, works well in the boat. Plus the rod is tough as heck for trolling and very armature proof (kids) (Grand kids). Plus I just like the name Ugly Stik.


----------



## willfishforfood (Dec 7, 2010)

Deep six works good for the but the Dipsy has a dial so it will also move away from the boat to the side. I run min 30lbs braid on standard size divers and 20lbs on smaller ones and run 9' to 10 1/2' rods to clear other rods.
See your from Boise,do you steelhead in Idaho?


----------



## Outlawtoon (Dec 10, 2010)

They dump steel head in the Boise river but I don't mess with them. I have friends that go to Hells canyon and fish them there and do quit well. They also run up to Riggin's in northern Idaho and fish for them there. Idaho is loaded with fish of all types. I grew up fishing Salmon of all types in Oregon. Not a real big thing on my list anymore. I like fishing for Kokanee's, Sockeye Salmon with my older sons and there kids.


----------

